# My portable keg bar



## Aus.Morgo (2/8/17)

Recently finished this, just in time to take up the coast to a beach house for a mates bucks party for a few days.







It holds 6x 9.5lt kegs. All tubing and a gas system fits inside.


----------



## Reedy (2/8/17)

That's [email protected] impressive!!


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/8/17)

Just one pic is a major tease! Looks epic though!


----------



## Grott (2/8/17)

Yes more pics


----------



## shavey147 (2/8/17)

[email protected]


----------



## technobabble66 (3/8/17)

Yep. Very impressive setup. 
But needs inside pics. 

... Otherwise we'll have to assume it's just a facade. 
[emoji57]


----------



## Grott (3/8/17)

And what size is the esky?


----------



## klangers (3/8/17)

How does one lift it?


----------



## Pnutapper (3/8/17)

I'd like to see if the driptray is plumbed.

Nice Jockey Box porn tho' I must say!


----------



## S.E (3/8/17)

klangers said:


> How does one lift it?



It has handles either end. I would guess remove some or all kegs, carry it to desired location then replace kegs.


----------



## klangers (3/8/17)

Ah ok, it looks rather hefty so I wasn't sure if it was >100kg or something.

I spose it's just an icebox, not a fridge.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

Cheers all

I meant to take pictures as I was building it to document the process as I went but I had a few beers along the way and I forgot.
Then I was also going to take some pictures while away, of it all setup and being used, but alas, I poured a few beers and again I forgot.

I'll take some better shots and some internal shots over this weekend before I put it away, until then here's another.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)




----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

The 2.6kg wont even fit with out a reg, used a soda stream bottle and adapter. I have a mini reg to go on it when I get some larger diameter gas line to fit a ball lock post.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

Grott said:


> And what size is the esky?


160L chillco esky. Its a little snug but all the dimension work and everything fits easily enough.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

klangers said:


> How does one lift it?



With full kegs its a little heavy but two guys can move it around a level surface still.

We have generally been moving it by taking the kegs out when full then its quite light, under 30KG probably.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I'd like to see if the driptray is plumbed.
> 
> Nice Jockey Box porn tho' I must say!



Its not. 
I was going to. I had the drip tray made in the US and imported it (costly) and it has a drain. I've partially drilled the top to allow it to seat flush but haven't cut through into the esky as I decided not to compromise the esky more yet as I thought with the size of the drip tray it will be enough to collect it all with out needing to be plumbed in. 
After the first run it wasn't even half full so I may not plumb it yet after all.
I had planned to get some conduit seal it up, put it between the kegs and run some tube down to it. So easy enough to do if I decide to later.


----------



## S.E (3/8/17)

Aus.Morgo said:


> View attachment 107413



Wow, how did you get all that stuff in it? It hardly looks big enough for the kegs and gas never mind the suitcase and tool boxes etc! Must be a bit of a blue box TARDIS thing going on?


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/17)

Wow. Fully impressed! Well done!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/8/17)

That's very impressive.

How is the timber top fixed to the existing lid?
Also, what's the internal height?

One of these would make moving it pretty easy.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

S.E said:


> Wow, how did you get all that stuff in it? It hardly looks big enough for the kegs and gas never mind the suitcase and tool boxes etc! Must be a bit of a blue box TARDIS thing going on?



With great skill and difficulty


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> That's very impressive.
> 
> How is the timber top fixed to the existing lid?
> Also, what's the internal height?
> ...



Thanks

Liquid nails to hold it in place, after a day or so I put through 6 long timber screws with large washers using the impact drill and sealed them over with silicone.

440mm

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160L-CHI...023897?hash=item1c73088a99:g:kGUAAOSwgHZYC2C-


thanks for the dolly link might check that out.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (3/8/17)

Is there enough room to put ice in it? Or does it just rely on it's own thermal mass? I suppose a bucks with 20 thirsty blokes it wouldn't have time to go warm


----------



## technobabble66 (3/8/17)

Fantastic setup, AM. Really impressive piece of work. Thanks for posting your little piece of inspiration. 

Might need a bit more shiny stainless steel though [emoji6]

Actually, have you looked at a veneer for the very very blue esky? Wood or aluminum sheet/sticker, or paint (chrome or silver, of course!), etc


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> Is there enough room to put ice in it? Or does it just rely on it's own thermal mass? I suppose a bucks with 20 thirsty blokes it wouldn't have time to go warm


Still plenty of room for ice, we put 3 bags in and some water to make a slurry. Seemed to work quite well and a lot of ice was still there a couple days later.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/17)

Get a printed vinyl skin made for it. Kiss Army!!!


----------



## Aus.Morgo (3/8/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Fantastic setup, AM. Really impressive piece of work. Thanks for posting your little piece of inspiration.
> 
> Might need a bit more shiny stainless steel though [emoji6]
> 
> Actually, have you looked at a veneer for the very very blue esky? Wood or aluminum sheet/sticker, or paint (chrome or silver, of course!), etc



Thanks.

I think hiding the blue will be next, I had thought of painting it black like I did to the white lid before fixing the timber top (mainly the sides of the white lid) but still black is black and not ideal for an esky. .

I do have some left over timber from the top which I think looks quite nice as a front section so may end up doing that.

Trial look below from when I was building it.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (4/8/17)

I use one of these to haul a 6kw generator around building sites. Big wheels make it easy to get over rough ground. The sides come off to make a flat surface. I didn't get mine from this place, just a link to show what it is. 

https://www.vidaxl.com.au/e/8718475916925/garden-trolley-350-kg-load gclid=EAIaIQobChMIit2HhaS81QIVkH-9Ch083QKBEAQYAiABEgLBwPD_BwE


----------



## Aus.Morgo (8/8/17)

Its still a work in progress but a few more pics


----------



## Aus.Morgo (8/8/17)




----------



## Aus.Morgo (8/8/17)




----------



## Aus.Morgo (8/8/17)




----------



## Aus.Morgo (8/8/17)




----------



## Aus.Morgo (8/8/17)




----------



## mtb (8/8/17)

Needless to say I'm impressed.

Dare I ask though.. rough cost? I recognise those font pieces from KegKing.


----------



## Grott (8/8/17)

Does the good woman know about this enquiry mtb?


----------



## malt junkie (8/8/17)

Addition tells me $1200 font and taps +$120 timber top +$248 esky+driptray+$720 kegs+line+disconects+manifold+reg+CO2

My guestimate just under $3000


----------



## mtb (8/8/17)

Grott said:


> Does the good woman know about this enquiry mtb?


I was just curious Grott!

..on a completely separate tangent, she's going to be accepting a delivery of kegs and associated gear next week. Total bargains on Gumtree, so nice of KegKing to ship them for me.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (9/8/17)

mtb said:


> Needless to say I'm impressed.
> 
> Dare I ask though.. rough cost? I recognise those font pieces from KegKing.



I'd say atleast $3500.

The font pieces are ok, some issues but they have worked well and I do like the modularity of them.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (9/8/17)

malt junkie said:


> Addition tells me $1200 font and taps +$120 timber top +$248 esky+driptray+$720 kegs+line+disconects+manifold+reg+CO2
> 
> My guestimate just under $3000



Close but I'd say my $3500 is being conservative as well. Some things were a little more pricey that you could get cheaper if you needed to. I spent the extra and bought the Italian made kegs, the drip tray was over $300 (custom made in the US and sent over), FC taps but you could use much cheaper taps, etc.


----------



## Hangover68 (14/8/17)

I reckon mini corry would look excellent.


----------



## Porkchop (17/10/17)

Can you put a price on happiness?


----------



## v8trol (17/10/17)

Awesome setup. Nice work! Love the idea


----------



## Aus.Morgo (20/10/17)

Porkchop said:


> Can you put a price on happiness?



Not when it involves drinking beer


----------



## Aus.Morgo (20/10/17)

v8trol said:


> Awesome setup. Nice work! Love the idea



Thanks


----------



## Aus.Morgo (19/11/17)

Not the best pic but I got around to pulling off some of the hardware and spray painting the esky matt black. Looks much better black IMO.







This was after taking it to a mates event, so its a little dirty and just a phone pic. Also need to touch up some of the paint after the trip back.

I made a stand for it as well with a couple of saw horse's which I cut down to a good height, added a piece of marine ply on top and some bolts to make a dedicated portable table to sit it on. I also threw a black bed sheet over the portable table before putting the keg esky on top. Was pretty happy with the new setup, will have to get some better pics next time I have it out ( ina few weeks for another party  )


----------



## JFergz (19/11/17)

Soooooo good!!!


----------

